# XSD/XML Fehler im Namespace?



## TheJonas (29. Jun 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zu meiner XML Datei: Warum erhalte ich bei diesen beiden Dateien, wenn ich beide online validiere immer bei der XML-Datei die Fehler:"cvc-elt.1: Cannot find the declaration of element 'wm2018:Sammelbildbestand'." und beim TargetNameSpace in der XSD-Datei:"TargetNamespace.2: Expecting no namespace, but the schema document has a target namespace of 'http://www.sammelbilder.de/wm2018'."?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.
Gruß Jonas

XSD-Datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<wm2018:Sammelbildbestand
xmlns:wm2018="http://www.sammelbilder.de/wm2018"
xmlns:xsi ="https://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.sammelbilder.de/wm2018 sammelbilderschema.xsd">
    <wm2018:Sammelbild id="1" hologrameffekt="JA">
        <wm2018:groeße>
            <wm2018:breite>5</wm2018:breite>
            <wm2018:hoehe>5</wm2018:hoehe>
        </wm2018:groeße>
        <wm2018:format>Hochkant</wm2018:format>
        <wm2018:inhalt rechte="Sony Pictures">
            <wm2018:person alter="33">
                <wm2018:name>Cristiano Ronaldo</wm2018:name>
                <wm2018:toranzahl>4</wm2018:toranzahl>
                <wm2018:marktwert>100</wm2018:marktwert>
            </wm2018:person>
        </wm2018:inhalt>
    </wm2018:Sammelbild>
   
    <wm2018:Sammelbild id="2" hologrameffekt="NEIN">
        <wm2018:groeße>
            <wm2018:breite>10</wm2018:breite>
            <wm2018:hoehe>10</wm2018:hoehe>
        </wm2018:groeße>
        <wm2018:format>Querformat</wm2018:format>
        <wm2018:inhalt rechte="Universal">
            <wm2018:person alter="30">
                <wm2018:name>Lionel Messi</wm2018:name>
                <wm2018:toranzahl>0</wm2018:toranzahl>
                <wm2018:marktwert>120</wm2018:marktwert>
            </wm2018:person>
        </wm2018:inhalt>
    </wm2018:Sammelbild>
</wm2018:Sammelbildbestand>
```

XML-Datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<wm2018:Sammelbildbestand
xmlns:wm2018="http://www.sammelbilder.de/wm2018"
xmlns:xsi ="https://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.sammelbilder.de/wm2018 sammelbilderschema.xsd">
    <wm2018:Sammelbild id="1" hologrameffekt="JA">
        <wm2018:groeße>
            <wm2018:breite>5</wm2018:breite>
            <wm2018:hoehe>5</wm2018:hoehe>
        </wm2018:groeße>
        <wm2018:format>Hochkant</wm2018:format>
        <wm2018:inhalt rechte="Sony Pictures">
            <wm2018:person alter="33">
                <wm2018:name>Cristiano Ronaldo</wm2018:name>
                <wm2018:toranzahl>4</wm2018:toranzahl>
                <wm2018:marktwert>100</wm2018:marktwert>
            </wm2018:person>
        </wm2018:inhalt>
    </wm2018:Sammelbild>
   
    <wm2018:Sammelbild id="2" hologrameffekt="NEIN">
        <wm2018:groeße>
            <wm2018:breite>10</wm2018:breite>
            <wm2018:hoehe>10</wm2018:hoehe>
        </wm2018:groeße>
        <wm2018:format>Querformat</wm2018:format>
        <wm2018:inhalt rechte="Universal">
            <wm2018:person alter="30">
                <wm2018:name>Lionel Messi</wm2018:name>
                <wm2018:toranzahl>0</wm2018:toranzahl>
                <wm2018:marktwert>120</wm2018:marktwert>
            </wm2018:person>
        </wm2018:inhalt>
    </wm2018:Sammelbild>
</wm2018:Sammelbildbestand>
```


----------



## TheJonas (29. Jun 2018)

Fehler lag in der Definiton des xsi-Namespace 


TheJonas hat gesagt.:


> xmlns:xsi ="https://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"


. Sollte aber eigentlich http://... heißen

//closed


----------

